# Moving to Bountiful



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Everybody, my work just re-assigned me to go work in bountiful, I've been in Spanish Fork for a while and I am wondering where your favorite places to throw a fly at fish are. . I know about the weber, but what else is there in the area? what about shops. I really like eddie Robinson's in Orem, but that will become a special occassion shop. Any advice will help me feel a lot better about the move.

Thanks.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Most of the small streams on the benches have small trout. High Country Outfitters in NSL on Redwood Rd is a great shop, nice guys that really know their stuff.


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

I second High Country, they've helped me out more than a few times.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Additional clarification is needed because after writing that post I felt like a cheap ***** who had betrayed the trust of a lover. Western Rivers, please forgive me? You guys already know you're the baddest ass shop around, I was just telling the new guy about a shop near his home. I feel dirty. So dirty. Can someone loan me a Brillo so I can scrub away the filth and grime that is obcuring my conscience and loyalty?


----------



## ping89w (Mar 20, 2009)

You can't fish in Utah . The farmers own the water and they have plenty of it right now.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Dont forget Anglers Den in Roy, Round Rocks in Logan both shops will hook you up with your fishing fix  

As far as rivers go around Bountiful you got 

Blacksmith Fork, The Ogden, and the Logan.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Farmington Canyon is close and provides some fun small stream action...at least when the road is open


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

+1 for Farmington, nice little stream that hardly gets any attention a little higher than the lake. As far a bigger waters go, Bountiful is closer to the Middle Provo than the "good" stretches of the Weber. The Ogden is also a good option and only about 45 min away. Lots of other small streams close by that often get overlooked...City Creek, Red Butte, Parley's, Millcreek, Big and Little Cottonwood...all make for a great day's fishing close to the burbs. Welcome to Bountiful!


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Doody, Red Butte is closed to all fishing 24/7, even before the oil spill :| . Don't forget the special regs on some of the local creeks. dittos on western river flyfishers.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, just checked the regs and the creek is in fact closed. When did that happen? Was it because of the spill?


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

o the stream has always been closed....chased out of the canyon a couple of times when I was a kid :O•-:


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

On the small stream topic, TU mentioned a while back that they were going to reintroduce trout to the stream in Mueller Park in bountiful. The stream could certainly support some fish, anybody heard or know anything about fish up there? The two smaller streams to the north both have nice fish, I'd love to see this stream resurrected.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Be sweet to plant bonnievilles, Return of the natives :mrgreen:


----------



## blackirish (Apr 2, 2011)

PM sent Doody


----------

